# One more time......



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Angel and Wolfie are in the spawning tank as we speak. (thanks Dad for getting me a free tank <3 )

Angel is fat with eggs, and wolfie is blowing a nest right now. I'm watching him. So cute. 

*fingers crossed* 

I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

ooh yay! good luck! i hope it turns out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!!

I meant to say We instead of week. Wanna edit that for me DQ?  Hahaha a little tired today....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's edited. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem! lool


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

A little update!

Wolfie is STILL working on a nest! (He's a sloooow nest builder) Angel is even blowing little bubbles.  Hahaha so cute. 

I'm not sure when I'll release her....depends on when she starts to calm down a little and when his nest is nice a biiiig.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can he see her?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep! 

I released her, because she was dropping her eggs, and they are JUST about to spawn, but they can't figure out how to embrace.  LOL They keep trying, so hopefully they'll get it right soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They just embraced!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

There's defiantly eggs in the nest! I'm SOOOOO happy!!!!!!!!!!!!! They embraced three times and I'm not sure if they want to anymore.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is soooo exciting!!! She may be out of eggs but if she is, she'll run away from him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She still looks pretty darn fat.  They embraced one more time after I posted that, and I'm hoping for one more, then I'm going to take her out, because I don't want a TON of babies.  Not more then I can care for.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I took her out because they weren't interested anymore... He wasn't even paying any attention to her when she'd come by him. He's too busy tending to his eggs!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you can always take her out to keep from having too many babies.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eee I'm so happy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh BTW, I got a few videos of them! I'll post 'em soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats and good luck with your fry!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I woke up and there is no nest, no eggs....  I dunno if Wolfie just needed a snack (LOL) or if they weren't fertilized well... but there's no eggs anymore. 


Gonna spawn them again in a few weeks....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm sorry!


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

whoa!!!! thats hard!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Try feeding the male RIGHT after spawning is done. I give mine 1-3 pellets or bloodworms and then I feed him the same amount everyday until the fry start to swim.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok thanks!! That's great advice.  I'm gonna spawn them again in a week or two.


----------

